# Antique potato planter



## freshtiva

I bought this working potato planter and am trying to find some information about it. The person I got it from thought he had the manual but cant find it. Googling provided nothing. I wondered if anyone knows anything about it. It says "The E B Line" on it. I think its pretty cool !! Note the spacing control on the riders left.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

I hope you're going to restore that, would be so cool behind a tractor or even just as a lawn ornament!  Thanks for the pictures. Bye


----------



## freshtiva

BelarusBulldog said:


> I hope you're going to restore that, would be so cool behind a tractor or even just as a lawn ornament!  Thanks for the pictures. Bye


There isnt much to restore. I greased up the many grease zerts, straightened some of the metal, and put some paint on it. It's field ready. I had my brother pull it with me aboard and everything worked like it should. 




































[


----------



## logan123

What are u going to do with it


----------



## freshtiva

logan123 said:


> What are u going to do with it


If I hadnt of planted my potatoes on St Patricks day I would have tried it out. I'll have to expand my patch and try it next year. I doubt I'll ever need enough potatoes to use it as it was intended though, it was made for planting acres of potatoes. It would be good in a community garden or a market farm.


----------



## wjjones

E-b line emerson-brantingham company..


----------



## freshtiva

wjjones said:


> E-b line emerson-brantingham company..


Wow, thanks !! I found this

EVOLUTION OF THE

EMERSON-BRANTINGHAM CO.

J. H. Manny & Co.

1852

Manny & Co.

1854

Talcott, Emerson, & Co.

1856

Emerson & Co.

1860

Emerson & Talcott

1871

Emerson Mfg. Co.

1895

Emerson-Brantingham Co.

1909

SOLD TO JI CASE

November 1928

And this picture of a Emerson Brantingham tractor

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nick_au/6632095947/in/photostream/


----------

